# Looking for Malaysian living and working in Cairo



## kevinleong

Hi there

New to the forum.

Will be going over to Cairo for work soon. I need to find some Malaysian living and working in Cairo for networking.

Can anyone tell me what is the culture in Cairo? I am sure they are different from Malaysia.


----------



## regine

hi kevin,
we're a malaysian couple - soon to be moving to alexandria. my husband is now in cairo, he spends half week in cairo and half in alexandria. i'm still in the UK, and will be joining him next month. have you found any malaysian in cairo yet? if you're keen to have a chat or meet up, do mail.


----------



## kevinleong

regine said:


> hi kevin,
> we're a malaysian couple - soon to be moving to alexandria. my husband is now in cairo, he spends half week in cairo and half in alexandria. i'm still in the UK, and will be joining him next month. have you found any malaysian in cairo yet? if you're keen to have a chat or meet up, do mail.


Dear Regine

Well I am settled in Cairo Maadi. I have an apartment. Still have not found any Malaysian friend yet.

Yes I would love to get in touch with you all. I am here alone on a 2 year assingment. Alexandria is quite far from Maadi. So where is your husband staying now?

See you all soon. Regards - Kevin


----------



## regine

hi kevin,

happy to see your reply. my husband will also be on a 2-year project, unless circumstances change. he's now in a hotel in cairo. perhaps you guys can meet up for chat these few days - i'm sure he'll be very happy to see a malaysian there. do email me to talk further. speak soon...


----------



## kevinleong

Dear Regine

Glad to contact your husband if he is anywhere close by where I am staying. Anyway, he can contact me at my office at 2359-2031 and tell him to ask for a Mr Kevin Leong.

Well if your husband is not nearby where I stay then I will have to wait till our office driver is back before paying him a visit.

Send my regards to your husband..


----------



## regine

hi kevin,

i've just told tony (my husband) that i met you in this forum, and he's keen to get in touch. he'll be on site tomorrow and thursday. here's his mobile: +20191375475. i'll also forwarded your contact to tony. it's really nice to hear from you, and to know that there is another chinese somewhere in cairo (although we'll be base in alexandria). 

is it easy to get around places and people in cairo? is it very different in cairo compared to msia? i try to imagine the place and how i'm to adapt myself when i fly to egypt next month. tony asked me to imagine myself in puduraya. is puduraya close for comparison? gosh - sorry for all these questions. i aways ask these questions these days.

anyway hope you and tony could meet up for drinks or something....


----------



## kevinleong

regine said:


> hi kevin,
> 
> i've just told tony (my husband) that i met you in this forum, and he's keen to get in touch. he'll be on site tomorrow and thursday. here's his mobile: +20191375475. i'll also forwarded your contact to tony. it's really nice to hear from you, and to know that there is another chinese somewhere in cairo (although we'll be base in alexandria).
> 
> is it easy to get around places and people in cairo? is it very different in cairo compared to msia? i try to imagine the place and how i'm to adapt myself when i fly to egypt next month. tony asked me to imagine myself in puduraya. is puduraya close for comparison? gosh - sorry for all these questions. i aways ask these questions these days.
> 
> anyway hope you and tony could meet up for drinks or something....


Dear Regine

Got Tony's number. Will try to contact him tomorrow 13/11/08.

If you ask about Cairo, I think Tony is just being very kind to you. Pudu Raya is only a bus stop for us. In Cairo, you just have to get over the dullness of the place. As your planem land you will only see greyish landsacpe. Not much vegetation. When you touch down, Cairo Airport is nothing compare to our KLIA or even Penang Airport.

When you start your journey away from the Airport, you will notice that there are lots of uncompleted work. Looks more like a war zone but not really that bad. As you go into the town you will begin to realise that there seems to be a lack of colour. Every building is is either a dull grey or beige. Roads are dusty and lots of rubbish. Oh.. wait till you go to the market.. Your neighbour will sweep his floor and then throw the rubbish onto your side of the fence. It just Egypt.

Next is the motor vehicle traffic.. you will be surprise bur not duirng your first trip. You will see more when you have a few trips to the town.

When you get use to all these, then live is really not that bad.

I have not travel much yet. Still very attach to the place where I stay now and to my office. I am just waiting for my visa to be completed and then my driving license. Then I will wonder out from the town. So hope by then, I may be able to visit you guys. Oh..Maadi Cairo is about 200Km away froim Alexandra so visit will be limited to weekend or long holiday.

Please don't let my observation deter you in anyway. The place is ok. And I even manage to buy my vegetable from Egyptian that do not speak English.. Don't worry you will be OK.

Regards and hope to see you soon.


----------



## regine

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for sharing your observations in Cairo. Tony did mentioned to me about the rubbish and traffic and etc. I'll keep an open mind when I join him next month. One of my main concerns is childcare/nursery for my little girl. 

Oh, I heard from Tony that you guys will be meeting this Monday. You'll easily spot him since there are only a handful of chinese there. Have fun!


----------



## kevinleong

Hi Regine

Oh.. did not know that you have a little girl with you. Well, cannot be much help there as I do not have any children of my own. I guess you will just have to find out the hard way, Don't worry too much things will be ok.

Tony and I will be meeting this Sunday and not Monday. Of course unless he has changed it and he has not informed me yet. I will be calling him by Sunday late afternoon. Will have a chat over coffee in the evening with him.

Bye and glad to know you folks.


----------



## yienyew

*Another Malaysian Here*

Hi Kevin, can't believe you guys would post your number online. Would love to meet up sometime. I am in Cairo probably till end of May. New to the forum and can't find a way to contact you. Just send you a friend request and maybe once we became friends we can talk offline.


----------



## kevinleong

Dear Yien Yew

Welcome to Egypt. Hope to hear from you soon.

My contact is 2012-7676-842 moblie.

Anyway, you are here on business or on holiday?

Rgd


----------



## regine

happy chinese new year!!!
hi yienyew, 
well - we're worried that we'll be bored in egypt, so we just post our contact number online. kevin is a very nice guy and we've meet up several times in kevin's place. me and my husband and daughter will be back in cairo next month - perhaps we can meet up for dinner. 
kevin will be happy to know another malaysian in cairo....


----------



## Mrs Potato

Hi,

My Husband is Malaysian and we are looking for friends. We stay in Maadi. So If u guys are keens let me know!!

Cheers


----------



## kevinleong

[Dear Mrs Potato (sorry that is the name that you have posted to me)

Welcome to Egypt.

I have been in 
Cairo Maadi for about 4 months now. Yes we have a few Malaysian friends in town.

You may contact me at 012-7676842 (Egypt mobile).

Love to meet up with you all if possible and may be introduce a few of my Malaysian friend to you too.

Rgds


QUOTE=Mrs Potato;107805]Hi,

My Husband is Malaysian and we are looking for friends. We stay in Maadi. So If u guys are keens let me know!!

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## omarmido

Hi there ;
we are a family in egypt for some time .. i know an expat service which could find you just what need 

please reply if interested !
omarmido




kevinleong said:


> Hi there
> 
> New to the forum.
> 
> Will be going over to Cairo for work soon. I need to find some Malaysian living and working in Cairo for networking.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the culture in Cairo? I am sure they are different from Malaysia.


----------



## Wicky

*Hi Mrs...*

Im a expat from Pakistan ... keen on making friends in the asian community over here ... anyone from the far east or south east asia... its really nice to know u guys are living in Maadi... as im living in Maadi too... near the Nile Corniche... and i would love to be in contact with u guys... call me on 0166635205... will be waiting for u guys... bye see u soon


----------

